# Cherokee Great Bear Legend



## pnome (Nov 16, 2009)

Found this and thought you all might enjoy...



> There were four hunters who were brothers. No hunters were as good as they at following a trail. They never gave up once they began tracking their quarry.
> One day, in the moon when the cold nights return, an urgent message came to the village of the four hunters. A great bear, one so large and powerful that many thought it must be some kind of monster, had appeared. The people of the village whose hunting grounds the monster had invaded were afraid. The children no longer went out to play in the woods. The long houses of the village were guarded each night by men with weapons, who stood by the entrances.
> 
> Each morning, when the people went outside, they found the huge tracks of the bear in the midst of their village. They knew that soon it would become even bolder.
> ...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 16, 2009)

All this reading has made me tired and hungry.  I must eat and rest a while.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 16, 2009)

Season starts anew after 12/1, planning for it already 

Ron


----------



## WOODARD29 (Nov 19, 2009)

Good folk legend.


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 19, 2009)

A good read! Thanks!


----------



## Rush_Fan (Nov 22, 2009)

That was a really neat story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2009)

awesome story, thanks.


----------



## ctmoore (Jan 8, 2010)

I have injured my leg and you others must carry me for about 15 minutes until the natural healing process restores my leg to full health.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jan 8, 2010)

Good story.


----------



## 12gamag (Jan 8, 2010)

interesting read....


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 25, 2022)

pnome said:


> Found this and thought you all might enjoy...


Bumping this back up ‐ cool story


----------



## Timberjack86 (Oct 1, 2022)

Great story!


----------

